# Beethoven Vs. Mozart



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Easily Beethoven. My favourite, along Brahms, Bach and Sibelius, composer. While I love some of Mozart's music, namely his last few symphonies and some chamber music (quartets and quintets), most of his music sounds just pleasant to my ears.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Not sure why this became a blog. I just tried to edit my OP. And i don't see an option to delete it.


----------

